# t square and logo application



## Bernie1 (Nov 21, 2012)

Is the t-square worth the $40.00 cost and the square that can be purchased for placing logos. Can they be used quickly or is it worth the trouble. I don't want to be fussy with the square and have my designs melting on the press while I get it straight. Any advice for the newbie. 
Thank you


----------



## Louie2010 (Feb 26, 2010)

I like the "_Tee Square It_" myself, but I know some people just prefer to eyeball it. I find using it makes it easier to insure things are straight and also consistent when doing multiples.


----------



## infopub (Aug 29, 2010)

I have been doing transfers for about 15 years. I have always done my alignment by eye. I have though in the past about using the alignment device, but it seems to me that it would just slow down production. I do have a paper template I made for placement of left chest designs.


----------



## Bernie1 (Nov 21, 2012)

I worked it out. Made a cut out of poster board. Works great. Thanks for the replies


----------

